# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  حملوا برنامج المدقق الإملائي الإصدار الأول

## ابن عبيد الفيومي

الإخوة الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
من الرابط في الأسفل حملوا برنامج المدقق الإملائي الإصدار الأول، راجيا أن تنتفعوا به.
https://sites.google.com/site/hamadaobeid/modaqeq

----------


## كمال الدوسري

جزاك الله خير ممكن كلمة المرور ، لأنني حملته طلب مني برنامج الأكسسز كلمة مرور

----------


## اطبيب

ما خصائص البرنامج وكيف يتم استخدامه جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عادل الشيخ

وأيضا فعلت ذلك ولا يوجد تعليمات لكيفية الحصول على كلمة المرور

----------

